# SteroidAlternatives.com - more scam products from a scammer



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2010)

*SteroidAlternatives.com ??? more scam products from a scammer *
by Anthony Roberts 

Q: What???s the easiest way to spot a scam nutritional supplement?

A: When the website for the company doesn???t list any ingredients.

Of course, I???m talking about SteroidAlternatives.com, another scam site from Brian Clapp, scam artist du jour.  This time he???s claiming that all of his products are WADA and IOC compliant. Of course, he fails to publish independent lab tests on the site confirming that none of the batches contain any adulterants or contaminants, and he fails to even list a single ingredient for these wonder supplements. I love that the guy owns the site BuySteroids.com and tries to scam people into thinking he???s selling real steroids (he???s not), while he also owns a site trying to scam people into thinking that his other products are safe alternatives (when they???re just more garbage).

Ha ha.

He then goes on to inform the reader of his site that the products are ???Steroids.com approved??? ??? I???d hope they are since he???s the guy who owns that site also, which he???s obviously trying to pass off as an independent site.  Pathetic. He pulls a similar scam on his BuySteroids.com site where he claims that it???s ???Steroid.com approved??? ??? or ???Probodybuilding.com approved??? ??? these are all sites owned by the same knucklehead.

He even claims that the ingredients in the products are ???groundbreaking??? ??? but since he???s a mediocre person, and surrounds himself with even more mediocre people, I???ll go on record and say (sight unseen) that not a single ingredient in a single product he has on that site is original or was first brought to the market by him or his sad company. I???ll also go on record as saying that none of them work nearly as well as anabolic steroids.

Then again, since he doesn???t list any ingredients online (something that any reputable or reliable company would), we may never know. My advice is to avoid this company and their products, as well as all of Brian Clapp???s products and sites.

source


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Jul 29, 2010)

nice post prince...I hate companies like this.  ridiculous.


----------



## zombul (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like some of the SDI Labs marketing bs.


----------



## GXR64 (Aug 9, 2010)

he just needs to gtfo of the industry.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

boy prince you get the goods on people which is great for all of us.


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 10, 2010)

Prince said:


> ﻿*SteroidAlternatives.com – more scam products from a scammer *
> by Anthony Roberts
> 
> Q: What’s the easiest way to spot a scam nutritional supplement?
> ...



He then goes on to inform the reader of his site that the products are “Steroids.com approved” – I’d hope they are since he’s the guy who owns that site also, which he’s obviously trying to pass off as an independent site.  Pathetic. He pulls a similar scam on his BuySteroids.com site where he claims that it’s “Steroid.com approved” – or “Probodybuilding.com approved” – these are all sites owned by the same knucklehead.

He even claims that the ingredients in the products are “groundbreaking” – but since he’s a mediocre person, and surrounds himself with even more mediocre people, I’ll go on record and say (sight unseen) that not a single ingredient in a single product he has on that site is original or was first brought to the market by him or his sad company. I’ll also go on record as saying that none of them work nearly as well as anabolic steroids.

Then again, since he doesn’t list any ingredients online (something that any reputable or reliable company would), we may never know. My advice is to avoid this company and their products, as well as all of Brian Clapp’s products and sites.


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 10, 2010)

I got a question for Prince, are you Anthony Roberts?  Reason I ask is cuz alot of the stuff ive seen you post is from him or from research he has done?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2010)

alphasteel said:


> I got a question for Prince, are you Anthony Roberts?  Reason I ask is cuz alot of the stuff ive seen you post is from him or from research he has done?



No, I am *not* Anthony Roberts.


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 11, 2010)

Prince said:


> No, I am *not* Anthony Roberts.



Does Anthony Roberts have advertisements with Iron Magazine?  I just see him referenced alot and it is usually by the moderators....


----------



## nni (Aug 11, 2010)

alphasteel said:


> Does Anthony Roberts have advertisements with Iron Magazine?  I just see him referenced alot and it is usually by the moderators....



because he is basically the only source for public supplement industry gossip. the news is typically legit, you just have to put aside the inherent bias. he is the perez hilton of supplements.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2010)

alphasteel said:


> Does Anthony Roberts have advertisements with Iron Magazine?  I just see him referenced alot and it is usually by the moderators....



no, I know AR online only and just post his gossip like nni said above.




nni said:


> because he is basically the only source for public supplement industry gossip. the news is typically legit, you just have to put aside the inherent bias. he is the perez hilton of supplements.



yup, AR is a  pretty good journalist too, he researches and finds all the dirt!


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 13, 2010)

Prince said:


> no, I know AR online only and just post his gossip like nni said above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, thanks for the low down.  Just curious because I have read some of his stuff and he tends to focus on a few companies...when there are so many out there putting out similar products.


----------



## nni (Aug 16, 2010)

alphasteel said:


> He then goes on to inform the reader of his site that the products are ???Steroids.com approved??? ??? I???d hope they are since he???s the guy who owns that site also, which he???s obviously trying to pass off as an independent site.  Pathetic. He pulls a similar scam on his BuySteroids.com site where he claims that it???s ???Steroid.com approved??? ??? or ???Probodybuilding.com approved??? ??? these are all sites owned by the same knucklehead.
> 
> He even claims that the ingredients in the products are ???groundbreaking??? ??? but since he???s a mediocre person, and surrounds himself with even more mediocre people, I???ll go on record and say (sight unseen) that not a single ingredient in a single product he has on that site is original or was first brought to the market by him or his sad company. I???ll also go on record as saying that none of them work nearly as well as anabolic steroids.
> 
> Then again, since he doesn???t list any ingredients online (something that any reputable or reliable company would), we may never know. My advice is to avoid this company and their products, as well as all of Brian Clapp???s products and sites.



i know its an old bump, but i actually spoke to anthony roberts earlier, and he referenced this post. wanted me to post a link, so i will, however i am encouraging him to join so he can defend himself in person. apparently he does not have a stake in steroids.com

TheRecord.com - Local - It


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 17, 2010)

Clapp sounds like a shisty cat...but did AR get fired by Clapp or did he quit?


----------



## independent (Aug 17, 2010)

I have used these products with great results.  They are 100% legit.


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 18, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I have used these products with great results.  They are 100% legit.




@Bigmoe, nice to have some different opinions.  What is your opinion on the article and what Anthony Roberts is saying?  Which products have you used exactly?


----------



## independent (Aug 18, 2010)

alphasteel said:


> @Bigmoe, nice to have some different opinions.  What is your opinion on the article and what Anthony Roberts is saying?  Which products have you used exactly?



Anthony Roberts is just pissed because Brian Clapps broke up with him.  Now everyone knows Roberts is homosexual.

The Dbol-alt is amazing.


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 20, 2010)

Bigmoe, did you experience any side effects on dbol?  I will do my own research but I am interested on the benefits and negatives you saw (if you want you can email me to avoid lengthing this thread)


----------



## nni (Aug 20, 2010)

alphasteel said:


> Bigmoe, did you experience any side effects on dbol?  I will do my own research but I am interested on the benefits and negatives you saw (if you want you can email me to avoid lengthing this thread)



considering bigmoe isnt a fan of supplements, i think he is playing around. could be wrong though.


----------



## alphasteel (Aug 30, 2010)

The truth about A. Robert http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...e-methylhexanamine-positive-doping-tests.html


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 6, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Anthony Roberts is just pissed because Brian Clapps broke up with him. Now everyone knows Roberts is homosexual.
> 
> The Dbol-alt is amazing.


----------



## LAM (Sep 6, 2010)

lol @ BC what a POS...does he even know what the inside of a weight room looks like?


----------

